# Cits ... >  mikrokontrolieru programeeshanas saakshana

## lopiks

kas man isti ir nepiecieshams lai saktu programeet atmel kontrolierus?
zinu ka man jazin c++ valoda, bet kadas ierices man vajag?

----------


## Lemings

Var jau zināt tikai C vai asambleri. No ierīcēm vajag programmatoru. Vispār es nesen sāku, nopirku programmatoru, uztaisīju platīt un sāku programmēt.  Programmatoru protams arī pats var uzstaisīt, bet es taisīju man nesanāca, tā pat vajadzēja USB.

Programmators ISP mkII Tevalo kādus 40 ls maksā. 

Var iepirkt kādu izstrādes plati ar pogām diodēm, var sataisīt pats.

----------


## lopiks

http://chdist35.distrelec.com/distrelec ... tno=645087

ar shamo pietiek visam?

----------


## Epis

stk500 protams ir labs bet vai tādu vaig tas jādomā pašam !!
Var lilnīgi pietiek ar parasto (pšlodēto) AVR ISP (STK200/300) parallel port interface programmeri shēma ir http://www.lancos.com/prog.html + ponyprog proga (es savu megu8 tā programmēju un nekādu problēmu)

C ir laba populāra valoda un asms itkā nav tik populārs, nesen lasīju 1 rakstu "Is anyone still using assembly language? You betcha! (Part 1)" 
http://www.pldesignline.com/howto/20100 ... 0CJUNN2JVN
raksts samērā intresants un tur ir visādu programmeru stāsti kā viņi izmantoja asmu un ko domā tākā moš tas dos lielāku skaidrību starp starp asm un C.

----------


## lopiks

nez ar to stk500 var arii pic programmet ja vajag velak, vai arii tam nav nozimes?

----------


## Epis

priekš pic-iem var uzlodēt atsevišķu paralēlā porta programmeri vai Rs232. vispār es neredzu jēgu pirkt programmeri ja vien tas nav USB jo parastos paralēlā porta var uzlodēt ar pāris rezistoriem un 74hc244 buferiem (šitas ir 8 kanālu tikpat labi var ņemt citu buferi) bišķi atpakāl ir topiks ar nosaukumu atmega8 un tur vidū es arī izdomāju uzlodēt savu ISP programmeri (pirmstam bij JTAG programmeris bet tākā megai 8 Jtag pinu nav tad nācās ISP lodēt) un tur ir pa pillo shēmas + bildes tākā bišķi palasi pirms lodē  ::

----------


## Velko

Epja minētais topiks: ATmega8 Var iztikt pat bez tiem buferiem - tikai rezistori un viss...

Vēlāk vari uzbūvēt arī USB programmatoru. Viens topiks un otrs topiks. Tiesa, lai šos "palaistu" kautkāds (kaut visvienkāršākais) programmators jau ir nepieciešams - jamie paši sākumā ir jāieprogrammē.

----------


## lopiks

> Var jau zināt tikai C vai asambleri. No ierīcēm vajag programmatoru. Vispār es nesen sāku, nopirku programmatoru, uztaisīju platīt un sāku programmēt.  Programmatoru protams arī pats var uzstaisīt, bet es taisīju man nesanāca, tā pat vajadzēja USB.
> 
> Programmators ISP mkII Tevalo kādus 40 ls maksā. 
> 
> Var iepirkt kādu izstrādes plati ar pogām diodēm, var sataisīt pats.


 
tur viss ir? neko vairak piepirkt nevajag?

----------


## Epis

Viss ir atkarīgs no tā ko gribi ar mikrokontrolieri darīt !!
Kādi tev ir plāni ? ko gribi uzlodēt, ieprogrammēt  ?? 
Ja plānā ir kautkāda  sarežģita sistēma ar daudz visādiem elementiem (un plates izmēri ir no svara + kvalitāte arī vajadzīga) tad pameklē kādu specializētu gatavo plati kur ir visas fičas kas tev vajadzīgas 
apskties vietējos veikalos un ārzemju online shopos kā olimex.com (to veikalu ir daudz un cenas ir zemas tām platēm pa 40$ var dabūt ļoti labu.
bet ja gribi pārbaudīt kā vispār mikrene strādā un kā diodi iededzināt tad paņem fiksi uzlodē savu variantu (pa pāris LS un miers tas būs lētāk + ātrāk (ja plate ar pirmo reizi neaizies tad gan būs lēnāk nekā nopirkt) nekā sūtit no kāda ārzemju veikala.

----------


## lopiks

nu iisteniibaa es gribu iemaaciities jau saakumam pashu vienkarshako, kkadus meeslinjus paprogrameet lai taa shtelee aizietu!!

----------


## Epis

Nu tad paņem aizskrien uz tuvāko elektronikas veici nopērc lētāko megu (piemēram atmegu8 vai kādu citu ~2ls + paralēlā porta kontakta ligzdu, 1 PCB protaipa plati pāris rezistorus (ap 1K vairāk nevaidzēs) un uzlodē to paralēlā porta ISP programmeri un pārbaudi ar ponyprog vai strādā un tad pielodē pie megas pāris led diodes + pogas un skaties kā viss notiek  ::  

Ja nopirksi gatavu plati tad, protams, var palaist uzreiz kādu Demo kodu un skatītes kā tās lampas mirgo un viss strādā (itkā var ietaupīt laiku ja izmanto gatavu development .kitu uz lodēšanas reiķina un visādu kļūdu meklēšanas (ja pašlodētā plate negrib iet!) bet kad ar dev.kitu izeksperimentēsi visus kodus un pats kautko gribēsi uzlodēt tad tāpat saskarsies ar vieim mikreņu niķiem un problēmām kas būs jāatrisina lai viņa normāli ietu. 

ja tev nav Osciloskopa tad iesaku labāk nopērc labu oscilu (kas pie kompja slēdzās) nekā plati jo oscils ir pirmās nepieciešamības prece bez kura neko vispār izdarīt nevar (es gandrīz katru dienu savu USB oscilu izmantoju  ::  + tākā tas ir kompja oscils tad var arī ielikt kādu signālu bildi (ja rodās kāda neatrisināma problēma un  tad citi var apskatītes un moš kautko ieteikt  :: , bet bez oscila bildes ir grūti uzminēt kas pa lietu.

----------


## lopiks

nu es taa kaa vairak sliecos uz analogo osci, bet vsp kaa buutu labak?

----------


## Epis

par osciliem labāk uztaisi jaunu topiku Digitālais VS analogais oscils  ::  
jo man pirmais un vienīgais ir USB digitālais, tākā analogie ir tukša bilde, par tiem noteikti pastāstīs kāds cits.

----------


## lopiks

bet ko man tad isti darit ar to mikrokontrolieru programeeshanu?


shitais jau ir off topic!! 
ar analogo es esmu stradajis un ar digitalo arii!! katram ir savi plusi un miinusi!!

----------


## Epis

> bet ko man tad isti darit ar to mikrokontrolieru programeeshanu?


 Neviens tavā vietā tādus lēmumus nepieņems par to ko tev īsti darīt. Tas viss jādomā tev pašam, šeit vienkārši ir pateikti iespējamie varianti tālāk tev pašam viss jādara un jādomā.

Ja nevari izlemt tad tas nozīmē kad tev vēl bišķi jāpalasa kāda litratūra lai rastos lielāka pārliecība par savām spējām un varēšanu (lodēšana ir grūtākais ceļš !, bet dos viss lielāko pieredzi un zinības nekā gatava plate!) 
šādus lēmumus parasti nepieņem 1 dienas laikā tur var paiet mēnesis vai pat 2 vai pus gads, kad es izdomāju kad vaig fpga plati taisīt tad es domāju vairākus mēnešus un kad plati jau uztaisīju tāpat pasūitīju gatavu Dev.kitu (jo tīri cenas ziņā bij izdevīgi tādu labi aprīkotu plati nopirkt,  un tagat izrādās kad labi vien ir kad man ir 2 plates jo uz dev.kita izrādās kad pāris lietas nevar izdarīt un tad savējā plate situāciju izglāba (1 savējo es nesen nosvilināju tākā man bīj 2 savējās 1 rezervē tad skāde nebīj liela laigan tā mikrene man pie 14Ls izmaksāja  ::  .
Ir 3 variants pasūti kādu plati un kamēr viņa tev nāks (pāris nedēļas vai dienas) tikmēr ņem un mēģini uzlodēt pats savējo ja nekas neies tad varēsi jau mēģināt uz jaunās, un ja nākotnē uz pirktās plates kautko izdarīt nevarēsi (tā noteikti kad būs) tad ja būs pašlodētā pa rokai varēsi uz tās fiksi pielodēt to ko vaig un testēt. (ir labi ja ir kāda alternatīva)

----------


## lopiks

ar lodeeshanu esmu uz TU, roku jau esmu labi pieshavis!! nu tad taa arii bus jadara!! pasutishu laikam stk500 (tas prieksh atmel) un uzlodeshu kko gan prieksh pic gan atmel!! tikai nebutu slikti ja kads iedotu sheminju  ::

----------


## GTC

Man plānā ir projektiņi (vairāki), kur vajadzēs programmēt PIC mikrenes. Pagaidām ar šādām lietām vēl nēesmu nodarbojies, bet nekad nav par vēlu  :: , un shēmiņu es esmu noskatījis šādu:
http://m.bareille.free.fr/mbpicprommer/mbpicprom.html 
Būs nepieciešams lai programmētu PIC16F84. Šis programators ir labs ar to, ka ir iespēja programmēt PIC 12Cxx, 14Cxx, 16Cxx, 16Fxx , 16Fxxx. Man vajadzēs programmēt arī PIC18F452, bet nezinu, vai šis programers derēs arī priekš šīs mikrenes! Varbūt kāds var man to pateikt? Ja nevarēs, tad esmu noskatījis šo shēmiņu:
http://www.ucapps.de/mbhp_burner.html

----------

